# Looking for Lady Macbeth/Rostropovich



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I have this knack for finding something I want and then learning it just became unavailable. Case in point: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk by Shostakovich conducted by Rostropovich with Galina Vishnevskaya in the title role. Until very recently this was available from EMI, but now it seems to have disappeared. Does anyone have an info as to if it will be re-released? I can't seem to find it for under $50, which is outrageous for 2 CDs.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

$22 for 2?


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you so much Opus67! I've searched everywhere, so hopefully this works!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand in the film "Lady Macbeth" actors mimic the singing, with the real audio coming from that particular Rostropovich recording.


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I've seen parts of it, but I'm told that the score was somewhat shortened for the film. It was very raunchy in places, with lots of full frontal nudity. I don't consider myself a prude, but I turned it off. It was a bit much and inconsistent with Shostakovich's score.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

theclassicalguy said:


> I've seen parts of it, but I'm told that the score was somewhat shortened for the film.


It was, indeed.


----------

